# Aramaic: strength



## Pippi128

Could someone please tell me what the aramaic word for strength is? As in personal/inner strength or resilience?


----------



## Drink

Depends which variety of Aramaic.


----------



## fdb

Pretty much all dialects have ḥaylā in this meaning.


----------



## Drink

You're right, I missed that one when looking through CAL (probably because it wasn't the "primary" gloss).


----------



## L'irlandais

In The Lord’s Prayer ḥaylā translates as power.


			
				Aramaic said:
			
		

> For thine is the kingdom, the power and the glory.


(Source: The Qur'an and the Aramaic Gospel Traditions By Emran El-Badawi)
Is it context based that this word can be stretched to mean _inner strength or resilience?_


----------



## Ali Smith

Payne Smith seems to indicate that neither 'inner strength' nor 'resilience' are meanings of ܚܲܝܠܵܐ 'strength'.


----------

